# QSI Decoders



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried QSI aftermarket decoders lately? I am not talking about OEMs that come installed already, but the ones you order to put in yourself or by the dealer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Has anyone tried QSI aftermarket decoders lately? I am not talking about OEMs that come installed already, but the ones you order to put in yourself or by the dealer.



Bump to the top for you.

I guess not huh?
You know I don't know,  but I do try to learn from the posts.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

For some reason, it seems I am always venturing into the unknown.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JerryH said:


> For some reason, it seems I am always venturing into the unknown.



Sure is more interesting that the 'same ole, same ole'.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JerryH said:


> For some reason, it seems I am always venturing into the unknown.


I guess a larger BUMP is needed. 







Your like Commander Kirk, venturing into the unknown.  

Eventually someone will come around who knows something.
That is how it was in your other thread, finally someone who knew answered.

Just got to keep on bumping.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Is QSI even doing anything these days ? Ever since their last owner change, not much has been done, seen or heard.

I wouldn't be surprised if they just plain dis-appear in the near future. Having lost all their OEM installations, they no longer have the funding for new product research. I think their days are numbered - and because of that, I wouldn't consider investing heavily in their product.

Mark.


----------

